# Critique my lamancha doeling



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

What do you think of my doeling? She is 5 months old and my favorite. I am planning on breeding her in December and can't wait for kids out of her. She is a very thick doeling and is about 70#. Her mom is the white doe and it is so funny to watch her doeling trying to nurse because she is almost as big as her. Her dam is a small doe, because she was the smallest of quints.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice long doeling!

I'd like to see a more refined and longer neck.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That last photo slays me! 

I'm almost wishing we'd left our Aviva on her dam. She's 4 1/2 months old and is a real shrimp compared to your girl!! I'm not thinking she's even hit 40# yet.

I love your doe's depth and general appearance. You might want to breed for a more level topline. Hers isn't awful, but there's always something to improve. ;-)


----------



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Its good to know what I should be breeding for. I am been breeding goats for years, but never really cared about how well I bred them until the last few years. Now I am trying to bred for good quality goats. I wont be breeding her to a Lamancha this year (sadly).I only have a Boer/kiko buck that I am breeding all my does to (again sadly). I promised my 5 year old sister she could have a doeling from this breeding. Next year I am going to get a Lamancha buck and can't wait for a doeling to keep from that breeding. I almost never wean my doelings. My does always have them weaned by the time they are 8 months old. This doelings name is Spice, she was tiny at birth only 3ibs, but has grown fast. This is the buck I am breeding her to.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Where in Oregon are you? I have a beautiful purebred/reg LaMancha buck that only has one doe to breed this year.


----------



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

I am outside of Pedee. What are his lines? I am not sure my mom would let me breed to an outside buck, she is afraid of bringing in problems. Could you PM me and I could give you my email, so we could discuses this as a possibility.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001634705

I'm close enough for driveway breeding, outside of Grand Ronde. I'll PM my e-mail.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dam is white/cream (yearling) and sire's dam is black and tan.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Daughters


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's a really nice doeling! I like her  

Pros:
-LOVELY face
-Strong muzzle
-Wide muzzle
-Strong, long jaw
-Nice looking poll ( sometimes those can get pretty ugly )
-Nice open nostrils
-Neck blends well into brisket
-Good brisket
-Good shoulder assembly
-Neck blends smoothly into shoulder
-Sharp withers
-Tight elbows
-Shoulder blends nicely into heart girth
-Strong front legs
-Long cannon bone
-Good fore pasterns
-Nice heel to front hooves
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in barrel
-Smooth topline
-Long topline
-Really good body length
-Looks to have good spring of barrel
-Really nice rump length
-Nice hindquarter assembly
-REALLY like her back legs!
-Back legs are well angled
-Back legs are strong
-Hocks are parallel with pin bones
-Nice upright rear pasterns


Cons:
-Throat latch is course
-Neck is short, lacking in feminine-ness & length
-Neck is thick, lacking refinement
-Neck could blend smoother into withers
-Front legs are set a bit too far forward 
-Chest floor could be more level
-Could be more uphill
-Could be more refined
-Rump is a bit steep


She looks older then 5 months, that's for sure! Very nice girl


----------



## crazyforgoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you so much Cedar Point Kikos. She definitely looks older than 5 months old. I am going to start another thread for my other 2 does and buckling for them to be critique also.


----------

